# My cat went too soon



## coolcat (Jul 12, 2009)

I lost my 2yr old male tabby this thursday.
He was just 2 years old, struck down with cancer in his stomach. His only symptoms were weight loss and sleepiness otherwise he was still his same old self.

Thankfully the vet put him to sleep before it had spread and caused any suffering but it was a huge shock and i am missing him deeply as he was such an affectionate talkative cat and i those 2 short years he made us so happy.

His brother is left behind and actually seems to want to spend more time with us now which is helping a lot.
In time we are going to get another cat/kitten but we will never forget him.
Life can be so cruel......................................


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Two years old really isn't enough time, it was too young. atback 

I came across this at another site:

I'll lend you for a little while
My grandest kitten-cat, He said.
For you to love while he's alive
And morn for when he's dead.
It may be one or twenty years,
Or days or months , you see.
But, will you, till I take him back,
Take care of him for me?
He'll bring his charms to gladden you,
And should his stay be brief,
You'll have treasured memories
As solace for your grief.
I cannot promise he will stay,
Since all from earth return.
But, there are lessons taught on earth
I want this kitten-cat to learn.
I've looked the wide world over
In my search for teachers true.
And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes,
With trust, I have selected you.
Now will you give him your total love?
Nor think the labor vain,
Nor hate Me when I come
To take him back again?
I know you'll give him tenderness
And love will bloom each day.
And for the happiness you've known! 
Forever grateful stay.
But should I come and call for him
Much sooner than you'd planned
You'll brave the bitter grief that comes
And someday you'll understand.
For though I'll call him home to Me
This promise to you I make,
For all the love and care you gave
He'll wait for you, inside Heaven's Gate.


----------



## OceanCat (Apr 25, 2009)

express your condolences...  
Poor little cat. But it was thanked for vet.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry that your little one went over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Nathan & Emily (May 31, 2009)

Sorry about your loss, hope you're dealing with it well.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Two years is just not long enough. 
I'm glad you have his brother with you, both of you should be a comfort to each other.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How very sad that you lost your baby so young. I'm sure it's a comfort to know that you gave him a happy life. I believe you'll see him again, romping at the bridge. God bless and give you peace.


----------

